# opening a .gho disk to find a file



## lmiccolo

Is there any way to open a ghosted set of CDRom's to locate a set of files and also can they be retrieved?
The files were saved on a Dell C-610 with Win 2000?? and I have a Win XP Emachine tower and no longer have the Dell. 
I had scanned in 10's of documents that I would prefer not to have to rescan, so if there is any known way to retrieve these files, I would be very exited to hear from anyone.
Thanks:wave:


----------



## johnwill

Probably several ways.

Use a spare disk and just restore the backup set and access it that way.

Use Ghost Explorer to browse the backup. I don't know if you can browse a multi-volume set with GHOST explorer, but that's a possible option.

It would help to know what version of GHOST you're using.


----------



## lmiccolo

Wow, I am so sorry I never checked back. Thank You for your reply! I made the backup with the old (please don't laugh:laugh Iomega CD Ware, Backup My PC. I have downloaded Nortons latest GHO file reader/explorer. This did not support the older version from Iomega. I have several files that I cannot replace and I am quite sure they reside on this set of 13 CD-R's. I no longer have the Dell C-610, and my understanding is that if it wasn't built on the computer you are restoring it to, it probably will fail. I haven't taken the chance to do this yet as I would have to format a drive and try to restore these files. I would prefer to try finding a way to just get my files off the CD. 
I would appreciate any possible choices, and if not able, I will try the later with and old dick I have and see what happens.
Thank You
Lou


----------



## johnwill

You can restore the entire backup to any disk, you just can't boot from it. If you really need the files, I'd use a scratch hard disk and restore the backup.


----------

